# Best Slingshot from Bill Hays?



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I really can't make up my mind on which slingshot to buy from Bill Hays, which one is your favorite? There are so many I can't choose.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

His slingshots are really not one slingshot with many varieties but rather a number of different types of slingshots such as those whose which are OTT and those which are TTF; those which are held pinch grip or combination of pinch grip/thumb support etc.; they are also rather small or large etc., and probably other varieties.

This means that you should first decide on what is your preference - my thoughts, not necessarily the only true ones..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Scorpion


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I second TreeForks suggestion


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The phrase "the best" means something totally different to every individual, so that makes this a very subjective call. For me, it's the HTS. The HTS was--by chance--the first commercial frame I bought when I got back into slingshots a few years ago. It's probably the one that I shoot best (TTF and gangster style shooting seem to work well for me) and despite my having tried all different kinds of frames, it's still my "go to" frame. That being said... when I just looked at the PP site for the first time in a while, I saw that PP now offers a modestly-priced Scorpion. I may have to try that.


----------



## RomeoAlfa (Jul 1, 2016)

The scorpion and tachammer are my two favorites.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm still trying go find the Bill Jay's website, Google keeps directing me to the Toronto "Blue Jays" site 

I don't own any of Bill's frames, but I have looked at them many a times. Pick a size you like and go with the one that catches your eye most. He seems to have a variety of sizes from small to large. If it doesn't work out, it shouldn't be hard to trade or sell for a minimal loss.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

If you don't mind pinky holes the TopShot is an almost perfect compact OTT shooter that is as accurate as anything out there.

For TTF compact I'd recommend one of his older poly Sideshooters.

If you don't mind a BIG OL' hunk of slingshot, the Scorpion is like something from the future it's so well designed.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a new generation Ranger OTT by him and it is one of my most accurate shooters. I also have an older HTS from him that is easy to shoot well.


----------



## Texxann7396 (Jan 8, 2017)

I love the scorpion from Bill I also have a boy scout from him and it is a fantastic shooter


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

There really is no "best" slingshot, but my favorite from Pocket Predator is the HTS.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is hard to say. I have always liked the frames I have had from Bill H. But I shoot OTT and I think the topshot is hard to beat.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> I really can't make up my mind on which slingshot to buy from Bill Hays, which one is your favorite? There are so many I can't choose.


You've probably asked one of the most difficult questions ever on here... But I think the answer lies in what your preferences are... If you like Hammer hold, it'll be very difficult to beat the TAC Hammer. If you like small, concealable yet fills out your hold, the TopShot is your choice... IF you like just a touch bigger slingshot, then it's the OTT Ranger.... and so forth and so on!


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Best? Obviously that would be the aluminum opfs he sells. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

scorpion


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Scorpion


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

I like the boyscout


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i like the boyscout too


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Bill's slingshots are a lot like Lay's potato chips. For those past the 1/2 century mark will remember the line "Bet you can't eat just one". It doesn't matter which PP slingshot you pick up, you're going to like it.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Scorpion
Boy Scout
TopShot


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

RatSlucker you outlined the problem perfectly. You have asked the question for which there is no single answer.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Not sure if he as any left.. but the tube master sniper is grade a stuff.


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

I do well with the Hatchcock Sniper and the Tube Master Sniper.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Secret agent extended!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

TTF Mini-Taurus


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm still trying go find the Bill Jay's website, Google keeps directing me to the Toronto "Blue Jays" site









look up pocket predator.com and it should pop up.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

SERE!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Here ya go SS28 https://pocketpredator.com/


----------

